# Hi life cat food



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

I was going to post this in the nutrition bit, but I didn't think it would get seen as well.
I went to Morrisons today and they have the Hi life essentials cat food on offer for 1.99 a box. I thought it was just the chicken ones, but the fish ones are on offer as well. So it only cost me 4 quid for 2 boxes of cat food. Bargain!:thumbup:


----------



## Melly (Aug 27, 2010)

did they have the kitten one on offer by any chance?

we feed our kittens on high life because of the high meat content, they seem to love it, but £5 a box from pets at home is a bit steep!

i refuse to feed them felix/whiskers/go cat cos they only have about 4% meat! :eek6:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Melly, I don't think highly of Whiskas and co but they don't just have 4% meat. They only declare 4% FLAVOUR meat, this is what they are by law required to do. Those foods contain more meat but you don't know how much or what kind.

Oh, and you could just feed the kitten the adult hi-life. Not much between the two.


----------



## Melly (Aug 27, 2010)

cant remember which brand it was i was looking at (one of the brands i listed), but the chicken kitten food one said chicken 4% :eek6: 

i hate to think what else they are made up of...scrapings off the floor and cereals im guessing.....yum :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:hand: they have'nt got any at our store I bought them all yesterday :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Melly said:


> cant remember which brand it was i was looking at (one of the brands i listed), but the chicken kitten food one said chicken 4% :eek6:


That is my point Melly. They are talking about the FLAVOUR meat content, not the overall meat content. So, if the packet says that it is chunks with chicken, for example, and in the ingredients it lists min of 4% chicken, then it means that that food contains a min of 4% of chicken (the flavour meat in this case). But it will contain other meat, though we don't know which ones and how much overall because they are not by law required to declare that.



Melly said:


> i hate to think what else they are made up of...scrapings off the floor and cereals im guessing.....yum :lol:


It will not just contain meat - or fillets but it will contain what is termed animal by products, which can be anything from offal to carcasses to beaks etc. And yes, that could also include the scrapings of the floor of slaughterhouses.

If the food contains cereals then that needs to be declared in the ingredients list. If it is not included, then it doesn't contain it.


----------



## Melly (Aug 27, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> That is my point Melly. They are talking about the FLAVOUR meat content, not the overall meat content. So, if the packet says that it is chunks with chicken, for example, and in the ingredients it lists min of 4% chicken, then it means that that food contains a min of 4% of chicken (the flavour meat in this case). But it will contain other meat, though we don't know which ones and how much overall because they are not by law required to declare that.
> 
> It will not just contain meat - or fillets but it will contain what is termed animal by products, which can be anything from offal to carcasses to beaks etc. And yes, that could also include the scrapings of the floor of slaughterhouses.
> 
> If the food contains cereals then that needs to be declared in the ingredients list. If it is not included, then it doesn't contain it.


ah thank you, that makes it alot clearer! 

think i'll stick to Highlife and the other 'premium' type brands which 'appear' to have better ingredients


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Absolutely - my advice to any too!


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

:thumbup: Thats a good deal, thanks Cazza


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i just picked up a couple of boxes, apparently that`s their regular price though according to a member of staff when i asked how long the offer was on for


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i just picked up a couple of boxes, apparently that`s their regular price though according to a member of staff when i asked how long the offer was on for


:confused1: ours sell it at £2.99 usually, they have a pet thing on at the mo till 26th I think :thumbup:


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Oh, and you could just feed the kitten the adult hi-life. Not much between the two.


I am just feeding Hudson the same as Dorrie now. No more kitten food for him.



Dally Banjo said:


> :hand: they have'nt got any at our store I bought them all yesterday :thumbup: :lol:


:lol::lol:


NEW2CATS said:


> :thumbup: Thats a good deal, thanks Cazza


Glad to share the bargainns 


Dally Banjo said:


> :confused1: ours sell it at £2.99 usually, they have a pet thing on at the mo till 26th I think :thumbup:


Yea they are usually 2.99 in ours as well. as I thought the fish pouches were still at the normal price.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

The Tuna one is £1.99 to if you mean that, there's plenty at our store the fussy lot dont like it


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Melly said:


> did they have the kitten one on offer by any chance?
> 
> we feed our kittens on high life because of the high meat content, they seem to love it, but £5 a box from pets at home is a bit steep!
> 
> i refuse to feed them felix/whiskers/go cat cos they only have about 4% meat! :eek6:


I know what you mean about Pets at home, some of their premium food is a bit expensive. I was in ours yesterday and I noticed that they have brought "Price watch" in. Where if you find the product cheaper they will refund the difference. I bet it will just be on the food like Felix and Whiskers. I didn't look properly as I was in a rush and just saw the tickets saying on the shelves. If anyone else knows what the policy is on this maybe you could let us know as I have been a bit vague I think lol


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> The Tuna one is £1.99 to if you mean that, there's plenty at our store the fussy lot dont like it


Yea the Tuna ones. I don't think Dorrie will eat them as she can be fussy. Hudson is still at the stage where if you put anything in front of him he will eat it, or is that just a male thing?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Enjoy it while it lasts, the amount of cat food that has been chucked away or given to the rescue from here is £'ssssssssssssssssssssssssssss & you can bet your whiskers they will decide they dont like this now Ive stocked up  good job Louie is'nt to fussy


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Enjoy it while it lasts, the amount of cat food that has been chucked away or given to the rescue from here is £'ssssssssssssssssssssssssssss & you can bet your whiskers they will decide they dont like this now Ive stocked up  good job Louie is'nt to fussy


I know what you mean. Dorrie is the same. Buy something cos she likes it, then she goes off it! Money wasted. At least the dustbin - I mean Hudson will eat it :lol:


----------



## Melly (Aug 27, 2010)

ah that sounds good, i'll have to find a morrisons and see if we can get it cheaper! thanks


----------



## fabsec54 (Jun 1, 2010)

Wish we could get our cat food on offer, she, or Princess Tippytoes as we call her, will only eat Encore at over 70p a small tin which is just one meal. Has always been a bit snobby about her cat food.:lol:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

This is not the only food she Princess Tippytoes (what a fab name!) is eating though, is it?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I really like the Hi Life stuff. My OH is the duty nights manager in our local store and 'his' aisle is the pet food aisle. He confirms that our store has them at £1.99 all the time


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I really like the Hi Life stuff. My OH is the duty nights manager in our local store and 'his' aisle is the pet food aisle. He confirms that our store has them at £1.99 all the time


maybe we get them cheaper in wales cause we`re special


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> maybe we get them cheaper in wales cause we`re special


I agree :lol:

Just to let you know the Hi Life paté tins are 4 for £1. Cotton absolutely loves the stuff


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

wish they were £1.99 all the time at my store. I usually pay £2.99 but still good value I think.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I really like the Hi Life stuff. My OH is the duty nights manager in our local store and 'his' aisle is the pet food aisle. He confirms that our store has them at £1.99 all the time


Maybe they have been over chargeing for it all the time  I had a look tonight but there were none left  not sure who bought them all  & it just has a normal price sign on the shelf & is'nt mentioned in the offers advert :confused1:


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Cazza1974 said:


> I know what you mean. Dorrie is the same. Buy something cos she likes it, then she goes off it! Money wasted. At least the dustbin - I mean Hudson will eat it :lol:


Haha Hudson sounds like Annie, will eat almost anything bless her.  Loki has taken to stealing her Bozita from her bowl now, even though he has EXACTLY the same in his bowl sitting untouched!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Maybe they have been over chargeing for it all the time  I had a look tonight but there were none left  not sure who bought them all  & it just has a normal price sign on the shelf & is'nt mentioned in the offers advert :confused1:


come live in wales it`s cheaper here (this has nothing to do with the fact i wanna play with banjo at all )


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> come live in wales it`s cheaper here (this has nothing to do with the fact i wanna play with banjo at all )


We can see your house from here on a clear day  OH says he dose'nt think they build subs in Wales though


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> We can see your house from here on a clear day  OH says he dose'nt think they build subs in Wales though


lol where do you live?? and subs?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Barrow In Furness & Submarines


----------

